# Hubby finally brought the cha-cha pics - Is she going to Kid



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so I know that these are not near the best pics. You would think with the price of this camera it would be user friendly and easy for me to take pics on!

I think hubby got tired of me whining to bring them home and of course me teasing him about the cha cha pics - 

But anyway PLEASE tell me what you think. I am hoping that we can tell if I can wait the 2 months and it be my man's babies - or did the other buck get her and she will go in a few weeks?

I can't sleep till I know!! I am so nervous right now to even go to bed or work! I don't want to miss the first kids born on my ranch~

I have to post pics in 2 seperate so here we go! ChaCha in one and her body in another!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some more!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she's pretty darn close! Do you have a baby monitor? They are AWESOME.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no - but I found the most AWESOME closed curcuit television unit that has 2 cameras at home depot this weekend. 

When do you think that I should seperate her from the others??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she certainly is open - isn't to wide, though I know pictures are deceiving!

If she has to wait till January I would be extremely suprised!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, I would keep a close eye on her, if you see any behavioral changes. Or see any labor signs - http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#labor that's when I would seperate her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - I check her twice a day and I already told my boss that if she goes into labor - I have to stay home! He is ok with that! LOL!

At least I know that I can go to sleep and know that I am not going to wake up to babies. I am a nervous wreck. How am I going to do this with the others??? Ahhhh-----


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes it gets better!

oh and i saw her udder - Is this her first time?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Everything is going to go smoothly, don't worry =) When my first does kidded I didn't have GW or GS so I was all alone! The Fias Co Farm website was alot of help!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah it looks like she is bagging up a bit.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is her second. She had a single kid about a year ago. She was being milked up until 4 months ago. She seemed to me like she was starting to get a small udder. She loves it when I scratch her belly and pushes her back legs out and spreads them so that I can scratch all the belly!

Her tummy feels so tight that it will pop if she hits a sharp corner or I poke it. Although I am not seeing kids moving from the outside but she will not let me palpate her tummy either. She tenses up real bad and squirms to get away~


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You will absoulutly LOVE LOVE LOVE the kids! They are so much fun!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you tell that I am just way to excited. Hubby thinks - just leave her alone she will have them when she is ready - quit checking her - she doesn't need a kidding stall -

Yet, I find him out there talking to them and petting them!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to hear when she kids and see what she has! You MUST post pictures!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i think you should name the first doeling 'cha cha cha'!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I should - that would be tooooo funny!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks close but she hasn't dropped yet, has she. She also looks fairly flat in the tail region - how do her ligaments feel? Also she will probably bag up a bit more - but that's debatable as some don't!

I guess what I would do is feel for ligaments, and then keep checking them and to see whether she drops - her belly will get lower and she might get slight hollows in her sides.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to know. 

I have been trying to feel her ligaments but when I pet her she tenses up and it is hard to feel anything. 

It doesn't seem like there is milk or anything in her udder, just growing - kind of like how women get a bit "bigger" when pregnant.

I am just going to quit stressing and let nature take its course.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

and run to the barn at least once/hour, and watch her intently, and feel her, and run out yet again for 'just one more quick look'.......yep, i know the drill. at least she has kidded before, so should know what to do if she decides to have this kid during the twenty minutes you are NOT out there checking on her.

sure hope 'nature takes its course' soon.......before you expire!!!!! :!: :!: :!: :!: :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not funny cure kids! LOL! 

I am actually thinking about taking on a part time job just to get a little extra money. But I am scared because of her kidding!

The others are not due until March so I am good after her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she has like a month or so left - relax


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoo - I'm glad it is not tommorrow! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will post pictures later that show how to find ligaments. I find this helpful maybe you will maybe you won't.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I have looked on Fiascofarms, but it is just really hard, as I am not sure if what I feel is really what I am supposed to be feeling!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Another little "quirk" that I go by...besides my girls bagging up and their ligaments going soft.....they get super lovey and will stand and have their bellies rubbed, this is pretty much how I know that they are close. I'm going to guess that she'll be having Christmas babies...if not a week before. Good Luck and stop stressing...yea right! I like the idea of the camera/tv....hmmm, nope hubby won't go for that one!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I found it at home depot. It has 2 cameras and a monitor. There were to brands. One was $199 the other was $177 He laughed but I put up the defense of it would be good to use at the bottom of the hill so we know when people are coming to the house - I wonder if it worked???

LOL!

I would love Christmas babies! That means that hopefully I will not have to take days off of work since I will already be off and my hubby's birthday is Christmas


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, like the others shave said. I really do not believe that she will make it until Jan. I have a doe that is due Jan. 1. and she is NO WHERE as open as yours. I have to say I have never seen a doe open like that without going within a couple days. BUT, on the other hand, they ARE ALL SO DIFFERENT. I Hardly ever go by the utter. Some of mine bag a couple day some a month and others not until they deliver.
WOW, I am really excited for you. Keep us posted. CHA CHA CHA. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that I have twin does - 

Cha Cha Cha
and
Che Che Che


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute...names that is , but it would be even funnier if she had a buckling born close to your hubbys B'day...then you could name him "junior"....LOL
Christmas sounding names are even sweeter! Like..Holly, Crissy, Noel, ....Dancer, Prancer, Vixen,.....wow, such fun to try out names...but I bet your hubby would get a kick out of "junior" as he has seemed to rib you about the "cha-cha" pics


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

just a quick ? why does everboty post pics of there goats back side???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> just a quick ? why does everboty post pics of there goats back side??


There are some of us that can tell a difference in how our does "business end" changes after they have been bred...myself, I can't tell until they are around 3 months pregnant. And it is also a way to "try" and figure on how soon they will deliver.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had purchased this doe and she looked "normal" in the back end. I saw my buck breed her - or so I thought that was what was happening.

About 1 1/2 weeks ago, she turned to walk away and she looked like this and I was worried as to what was going on. 

Come to find out it looks like she was bred before I got her. 

I was lucky that I have very experienced "friends" here as I would not have been ready for kids in a few weeks had I not known that she was actually bred before I got her.

This is my first time with breeding and kidding.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

She looks more like she has about a month left. Two months would be too long but her bag doesn't look big enough to be for her to go in 2 weeks. I have 1 that is due in 2 weeks and she has almost a full bag. I know all does don't do the same but I still think she has longer than 2 weeks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lacy_94 said:


> just a quick ? why does everboty post pics of there goats back side???


 I really have never thought that someone new here would not have a clue what we are doing. Can you imagine that someone stumbled on this site and saw all the cha cha cha pictures we have. I cna imagine maybe they think we are some really messed up people.

By the way lacy_94, I love your picture of your goat.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, my boyfriend thinks it's creepy I "document" Holly's "business end" My mom doesn't think it's odd, because she's been in livestock most of her life and I think it helps that she's had kids. My brother also thinks it's creepy though.
Hahaha


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, still waiting VERY impatiently! 

She has not dropped and her bag was not really any bigger this morning. 

I am not going to feed till my darn mouth is not numb anymore from the dentist. I feel like I am drooling! LOL! I don't want to go out there and have half my face frozen and not know it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

"face frozen and not know it" :ROFL:

You crack me up


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering how she was doing.  Grab that coffee and play the waiting game.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Uhhhh - it is KILLING ME!

She has not uddered up any more and she has not dropped. She still seems pretty high.

I am looking forward to the babies - but this is not fun!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the next good storm system comes through here Wed. night, so would hit you early Thurs. But if she hasn't changed much before that, I would guess that she is going to wait for the next one!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Knowing my luck - she will wait till the most inopportune time (like finals in 2 weeks) or in the snow storm that blocks me in the house.

But I did score today - a girl that is a student at my work brought me in 3 water troff heaters to keep them from freezing! That just saved me 60 bucks - woo hoo!

ntkm - where are you at?? Did you fair ok through this storm that we got last night?


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

remember the does code of honor. She will do just that, wait until you are gone or can't get out!!! 

I am near Moses Lake. We got enough snow to turn things white. Then it cleared up and got cold. Today has turned out very nice!!!!!!!!! First day we have been above freezing in almost a week. And the sun is shining!!!!!! And I am very thankful the forecasters where wrong. We just have a light breeze. I won't say that W word. It is a 4 letter word around here!!!!! And I don't want it show up!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she does look open. That's a hard thing to go by. I have some who do that for a while before kidding. Not a lot, and mostly while laying. Just depends on how many babies are in there and how much pressure they're applying to her cervix etc. Great pics!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She walks around like that at all times - I am going to check on her again and mabey get some new pics. The last pic was taken early November.

She is confirmed with 2 babies - second freshning. We did an ultrasound the 29th of September. First freshning she had a single birth.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe we'll have babies at the same time! How cool would that be.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*hehe*

That would be funny!

I will give updates constantly when there is any change - and sometimes with no change - just cause I can LOL!

We have to think - 2 does - 2 does - 2 does

cause I promised I would name then cha cha and chee chee !!!! HAHAHAHAHA

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

needs to know more said:


> remember the does code of honor. She will do just that, wait until you are gone or can't get out!!!
> 
> I am near Moses Lake. We got enough snow to turn things white. Then it cleared up and got cold. Today has turned out very nice!!!!!!!!! First day we have been above freezing in almost a week. And the sun is shining!!!!!! And I am very thankful the forecasters where wrong. We just have a light breeze. I won't say that W word. It is a 4 letter word around here!!!!! And I don't want it show up!!!!


What kind of goats do you raise again?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I went and checked Daisy, and she still in not uddering up, but she does look a little more rounded instead of so out to the sides. I am wondering if maybe she dropped a bit.

She also looked to be a little more open then before.

Ligements are still there and the same, but everyday she seems a little more "unfriendly" then the day before.

VALIUM time - this is the worst with an unknown due date!

Or mabey she is tricking me and will last till end of January - I would be so mad!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no she better not make you wait that long! You might not have any hair left


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is for sure Stacey - I will go coo-coo!


----------



## goatstafson (Nov 20, 2007)

I am so looking forward to Daisy's kids! Can't wait for those pics! If you really get stuck and can't get out of work, I will happily sit with her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Liz - I appriciate that!

My boss is soooo understanding. I have no idea how I lucked out with a job with people who are so awesome to me.

If she can just hold out until Dec. 22nd and go sometime between then and January 1st - it would be PERFECT! as I am off of work that whole time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo now you said it - she will kid just when you wish she wouldn't! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was hoping that with the law of Does - that would make them come sooner!

LOL!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hee hee... baby watch! Doesn't it make ya nuts? LOL! I am so bummed out though.. I won't have babies till March/April. Awwwww. 

I hope she goes soon for you though!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really was not expecting her to be bred within a few weeks of being here - I don't know what I thought was going to happen - darn newbie that I am.

But there is a possibility that she was bred prior to me getting her - so who knows! lOL!


----------

